# Carbs hit the news!



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42705852

Just having a read now.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Very Interesting. Seems as if I may be doing it incorrectly, I have high carb brekkies and low carb dinners.
Will try my own experiments


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 17, 2018)

I try to make every meal low carb that is apart from the occasional treat


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Very Interesting. Seems as if I may be doing it incorrectly, I have high carb brekkies and low carb dinners.
> Will try my own experiments


Just remember that this was carried out on non diabetics, we are a total different kettle of fish!


----------



## Beck S (Jan 17, 2018)

It was definitely interesting to read.  I've tried to spread mine out over the day, but will be interesting to follow it up.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2018)

Alan Shanley - who everyone Type 2 (at least) on here already knows is absolutely Type 2 LOL - always says that he can tolerate carbs better in the evening than the morning, although never high carb anything - everyone is different and simply 'eat to your meter' has always been and still is his advice.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 17, 2018)

There is certainly a lot more in the news, thee days, discussing Carb intake and the affects of carbs on BG & fat.....


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> There is certainly a lot more in the news, thee days, discussing Carb intake and the affects of carbs on BG & fat.....


Becoming quite the thing I think also Martin. We will see the food industry lobby starting to give it bad press soon. To much to loose with the giant producers and the junk food chains.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2018)

We are generally more insulin resistant in the morning, so best to have the least carbs first thing.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm much more insulin resistant in the morning too.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm much more insulin resistant in the morning too.


A great illustration of this (although I'm a weird diabetic anyway  ) is that I currently need 9 units of insulin for one slice of Burgen for breakfast (12g), 14 units for a sandwich and a yoghurt for lunch (45g) and 12 units for an evening meal of approximately 70g


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2018)

Carbs do the damage ?


----------



## pippaandben (Jan 27, 2018)

So is my nurse wrong on insisting I absolutely must have breakfast? I've only made myself have it regularly since diagnosis. Much preferring light lunch and main meal evening about 6pm


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2018)

pippaandben said:


> So is my nurse wrong on insisting I absolutely must have breakfast? I've only made myself have it regularly since diagnosis. Much preferring light lunch and main meal evening about 6pm


Yes and no! A carby breakfast may make your levels higher because you're adding to what the liver is dumping out. But sometimes, having a little something stops the liver in its tracks. It depends on the individual as to which way you go, I suspect.  I do better with a small, non carby breakfast, like scrambled egg, or half an avocado, (unless I bolus up front an hour ahead of wanting to eat something more carby)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2018)

This is a difficult question to answer.  I recently read an interesting article by Dr. Jason Fung about 16:8 fasting & he recommended skipping breakfast as this is the easiest way to fast as you are asleep through most of it.  He also mentioned about dawn phenomenon & that following this fasting regime would lower morning BG over time.  Well, I tried it.  After 3 days, my morning BG did drop.  But on day 4 & 5, my BG was higher than i'd liked, so I went back to having a low carb breakfast.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m more insulin resistant as the day goes on and can eat much more carb on a morning without spiking. 
Late afternoon is my worst time.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m more insulin resistant as the day goes on and can eat much more carb on a morning without spiking.
> Late afternoon is my worst time.


The precise opposite of me!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> The precise opposite of me!



Yes it is northerner and I have a theory about why mine does this. I think the old Dawn Phenomenon starts pushing out glucose I don’t need before I get up (and I’m convinced inflammation is implicated). So I can have a pretty carby breakfast and often be little more than pre breakfast 2 hrs later. It’s rare for me to even go up a full point after breakfast.


----------

